# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  زهد عمر بن الخطاب

## محمد طه شعبان

لقد أقبلت الدنيا على الخليفة الراشد الزاهد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فلم يزده ذلك الإقبال إلا زهدًا فيها ورغبة عنها.
ومما يدل على زهده رضي الله عنه قبل الخلافة ما رواه البخاري في صحيحه { أَنْ عَبْدَ اللهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ عُمَرَ يَقُولُ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُعْطِينِي الْعَطَاءَ فَأَقُولُ أَعْطِهِ أَفْقَرَ إِلَيْهِ مِنِّي، حَتَّى أَعْطَانِي مَرَّةً مَالاً؛ فَقُلْتُ: أَعْطِهِ مَنْ هُوَ أَفْقَرُ إِلَيْهِ مِنِّي، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: خُذْهُ فَتَمَوَّلْهُ وَتَصَدَّقْ بِهِ، فَمَا جَاءَكَ مِنْ هَذَا الْمَالِ وَأَنْتَ غَيْرُ مُشْرِفٍ وَلاَ سَائِلٍ؛ فَخُذْهُ، وَمَا لاَ فَلاَ تُتْبِعْهُ نَفْسَكَ } ( رواه البخاري ) .
وروى ابن أبي شيبة وغيره وعن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى قال: { قدم على عمر رضي الله عنه ناس من قراء العراق، فرأى كأنهم يأكلون تعذيرًا، فقال: "ما هذا يا أهل العراق؟ ولو شئت أن نُدُهْمَقَ - أي نطيب - لكم لفعلت، ولكنا نستبقي من دنيانا ما نجده لآخرتنا أما سمعتم قول الله تعالى: ﴿ أَذْهَبْتُم طيِّبَاتِكُم فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ الدُّنْيَا ﴾ } ( الأحقاف: 20. ) الآية.
وروى الإمام أحمد في الزهد عن أسلم قال: { أصاب الناس سنة غلا فيها السمن، فكان عمر رضي الله عنه يأكل الزيت، فتقَرْقِر بطنه، فيقول: قرقر ما شئت، فوالله لا تأكل السمن حتى يأكله الناس، ثم قال: اكسر عني حره بالنار، فكنت أطبخه له فيأكله }.
وروى ابن سعد عن أنس قال: { تقرقر بطن عمر عام الرّمادة، فكان يأكل الزيت، وكان قد حرّم على نفسه السمن، قال: فنقر بطنه بإصبعه، وقال: تقرقر إنه ليس عندنا غيره حتى يحيى الناس }.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...&ContentID=964

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رضي الله عن الفاروق عمر ، ولعن الله من تكلم فيه بسوء .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نسأل الله ذلك

----------

